
Programming's Dirtiest Little Secret - Anon84
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.in/2008/09/programmings-dirtiest-little-secret.html
======
jay_kyburz
Is that why Steves posts are so long. If he is going to type that fast, I need
to learn how to speed read as well.

------
RaoulRubin
Interesting rant, but off target. My dad, former journalist and author of
about 50 books and hundreds of articles, is a hunt-and-peck typist. He just
works really hard and doesn't get distracted.

------
bdfh42
Reminds me of just how entertaining this guy was when he was blogging
regularly. I miss this stuff.

